# Any BFP's for Rh neg recipients with Rh pos donors?



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi  

Just wondering if any one out there has had a BFP using a Rhesus Positive donor when they are Rhesus Negative themselves? As the waiting lists for Rh negative are so long in my preferred clinic I would be happy to use any blood group but only if this does not reduce my chances of success??

Anyone any scientific knowledge or opinions on this subject? 

GeorgieB


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't have any scientific knowledge, but I do have an opinion!  

I'm pretty sure that there shouldn't be any reason why having a Rh+ donor would make you less likely to conceive if you are Rh-
The only difference it makes is during pregnancy (and not usually during a first pregnancy anyway); you would need special monitoring and potentially fairly regular injections to make sure that your body doesn't reject a baby with an opposing blood group, but this is not a big deal in this day and age. There are loads of couples who are -/+ who conceive naturally because they don't need donor sperm and then have to be monitored during pregnancy, so I would say that a clinic shouldn't try and insist that you use only a Rh- donor.


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Nismat

I know seems odd to me   but on the other hand maybe every little helps?  I feel so confused about the issue I wish it was proven or not proven rather than clinic preference  

Thanks for your opinion  

GeorgieB


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I got a  with a A pos donor and I am A neg.  As Nismat said think how many people get pregnant and don't even know their own and partners blood group. You may have  to have Anti D injections from about 26-30 weeks and at the time just after the birth, but this would be because you are negative, but it our body that fights not the baby/embryo.

I did m/c and the consultants have all said that rhesus factors are not a contributing factor.  I had anti D when I had my ERPC as it was a surgical procedure and if you pass the baby under 12 weeks and don't need a surgical procedure you don't need Anti D to be given (NICE guidelines).

L xx


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Georgie

I am Rh negative and our donor was positive.  When I had my daughter (with my ex-husband, also Rh pos) I had one anti-D injection immediately after giving birth but this time I had several injections throughout my pregnancy as well as after delivery (when they checked my son's blood group and found he is Rh positive) - just because that's what they do now.

As Tamsin says, there is no reason why you should find it harder to conceive with a different blood group.  Without the anti-D injections, if you are carrying a Rh positive baby you would build up antibodies which would not harm that child but which could have serious implications for subsequent (Rh pos) babies.  That wouldn't happen though, because you would have the injections!  I can honestly say that it's not been a big deal, just a few more needles and we've all been through more than that!

You tend to think everything has to be a perfect match once you're going down the donor route, even though this doesn't happen when you choose a partner!  I can see the logic in having a Rh neg donor but not if it means waiting longer.  My consultant didn't think matching blood group was at all important; we were more concerned with getting a good physical match with my DH.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your treatment.
Caroline xxx


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi L & Caroline

Thanks for posting as this has encouraged me even more, it is the protocol of my clinic to match blood groups and we really want to stay with the clinic    

I have asked the clinic and they are coming back to me soon with an answer, we could go elsewhere but feeling at ease and familiar surroundings is half the battle.

GeorgieB


----------

